# How can i be masonry



## saleh (Oct 23, 2013)

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 23, 2013)

If you mean "how can I be a Mason?" you need to find a lodge near you and get to know the members. That's the first step.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 23, 2013)

You do not list your geography.  The answer is different in different lands.  Bro Walker answered for most of North America and some other lands.


----------



## saleh (Oct 23, 2013)

Im workind in saude arabia but im jordanian


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.masonicinfo.com/grandlodges.htm - "The Grand Lodge of Scotland has a lodge in Amman,  		Jordan. You should contact them for information ..."

http://www.grandlodgescotland.com/ - Scotland.

To become a Mason you have to ask, but the method to approach a lodge is different there than it is in the US.  Start making phone calls and sending paper mail.  As Masonry has been suppressed in Muslim majority countries they will be suspicious of your motives.  It will take time, patience and perseverance to get past that initial suspicion.


----------



## saleh (Oct 24, 2013)

I dont know anyone


----------



## king_kamakize (Oct 28, 2013)

How would I go about becoming a mason in Houston tx?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Ahmed (Jan 11, 2014)

Masonry is free to join for all.
No matter what is your Religion .
The goal of being a mason is to be a better person and to develop your self and man kind and most important to believe in his almighty the true engineer of the universe .
Keep in mind there is no personal benefits nor power.
The only power you'll have is yours.
Best luck  


Freemason Connect Mobile - is it wrong to ask to be free and limitless ?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 11, 2014)

saleh said:


> I dont know anyone



That's not a problem. Be honest when you approach them. Let them know you don't know any Masons. That doesn't disqualify you.


----------



## abdulbarrry (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi I'm a Nigerian, how do I find a lodge?



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Davidbbaxter421 (Apr 1, 2014)

I suspect the easiest way for assistance to the questions you seek, brother, are to meet other Masons.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but finding a lodge near your location would be the first step I'd imagine. Get to know the times and locations of Masonic ceremonies and sermons. 
I am in the same step.


----------



## Joey (May 18, 2014)

I get asked that question quite frequently...... There are several apps for smart phones out there that are fairly good.
The easiest way is to locate the Lodge in your local city or town, or to know of a Brother Mason and simply ask him about it.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (May 21, 2014)

What I think many of us North American Masons must remember is that Freemasonry is not openly accepted in all countries. While we wear our rings, post on forums, make our membership obvious to all, etc., there are places in the world where people knowing you area Freemason can lead to losing your job, your freedom, or even your life.

The idea that "a tyrant first outlaws Freemasonry" is not a fact of history, but of present reality in much of the world. In other countries, it's not the government, but society itself, which puts forth a hatred of societies such as ours (and our society in particular).

To the gentleman who opened this discussion, I would suggest using the resources provided above to contact the Lodge in Amman as there apparently are no Lodges in Saudi Arabia (I don't know how correct that assertion is, but I have found no evidence of Freemasonry in the country). Be direct with them and allow them to warm up to you as a friend. If you make known to them your desire to be a Freemason, they will work with you to make you a part of our Craft.

I wish you safe travels and wondrous adventures on your journey.

TU


----------



## hamaninsyria (May 24, 2014)

hello dears .
I live on daraa -syria.
and iam trying to become a mason befor 6 yers i don't  know how or who i can talk to.
can u help me?
amjad al hareki 37yers old.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (May 24, 2014)

hamaninsyria,

Unfortunately, as I am given to understand, Freemasonry has been outlawed in Syria by the Syrian government. As that is the case, there are no recognized Masonic Lodges in Syria.

TU


----------



## hamaninsyria (May 24, 2014)

Tony thank u .
but how u can help me ?
do u have any solusion?


----------



## LecapitaineJack1217 (May 26, 2014)

Hello my name is Jack from Appleton Wi. Would you be so kind as to provide me with the information necessary to become an Entered Apprentice?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (May 26, 2014)

LecapitaineJack1217 said:


> Hello my name is Jack from Appleton Wi. Would you be so kind as to provide me with the information necessary to become an Entered Apprentice?



http://www.wisc-freemasonry.org/basics-of-freemasonry/how-do-i-join-a-masonic-lodge/

Or

http://www.mwphglofwisconsin.com (I couldn't view this one on mobile so couldn't get a more direct link)

..depending on which flavor you intend on joining. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (May 26, 2014)

LecapitaineJack1217 said:


> Hello my name is Jack from Appleton Wi. Would you be so kind as to provide me with the information necessary to become an Entered Apprentice?



To be a Mason, ask a Mason.  In the US the best way is to show up to a lodge near you, introduce yourself and ask how to become a Mason.  Look up when they meet and show up about an hour before so there is time to get to know you before the members only part of the meeting.  Start going there every month from now on.  Expect it to take a few months before they give you a signed petition.

For the Grand Lodge of Wisconsin start here http://www.wisc-freemasonry.org/how-to-join/

For the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Wisconsin start here http://www.mwphglofwisconsin.com/#!contact

Once you are a member of either you will be able to visit lodges in both jurisdictions and lodges almost anywhere in the world.  As both are regular and recognized which to chose is a matter of location, individual lodge culture and personal preference.  Both have traditions older than our country has existed.


----------

